# Paducah, KY tractor show Sept. 17-19, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

27th Antique Gas & Steam Engine Show 
September 17 - Sun. 19, 2004
Carson Park 
300 No. 30th St. (Entrance on 28th St.)
Grand exhibit of antique gasoline and steam-powered machinery including antique tractor pulls. Food, Flea market, Arts & Crafts, and more.
(270) 554-3246
Click on title for details.


----------

